# طرق انقاذ المصابين ملف عربي وبالصور



## safety113 (6 أبريل 2010)

من ضمن اعمال ومسؤوليات مشرفي وضباط السلامة القيام باعمال الانقاذ بحالات الطوارئ
ولحمل المصابين عدة طرق يشرحها الملف التالي بالصور
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## عمروصلاح (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أحمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة وخاصة على الصور التوضيحية المعبرة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## fairmont (17 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## madona 111 (7 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا
شكرا


----------



## شهاب الشريف (7 مايو 2010)

*لغة الصور أفضل طرق التوضيح*

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع جدا ً فاتوضيح بالصور من أفضل الطرق لتوصيل المعلومة لجميع الموظفين بمختلف مستويات التعليم لهم. حيث أن الشرح النظري فقط لا يوصل المعلومة كاملة.​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (26 مايو 2010)

مشاركه ممتازه


----------



## السيد نور الدين (12 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر علي ذلك


----------



## مهندس بحراني (17 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور وعطاك الله العافية


----------



## إسماعيل الخاوة (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
إسماعيل الخاوة


----------



## HanyHSE (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## elgammal plaza (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم واسال الله ان ينفعنا بماعلمنا


----------



## okab73 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوريين على المشاركه الطيبه 
 لكن أسوا ممثلين مروا على ( المصاب دائما مبتسم ويضحك ) :67::67::67::67:


----------



## eng mostafa lashin (15 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى يا باشا


----------



## safety113 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

كلمة اسوا ليست بمكانها
انهم مشرفين سلامة يعملون لدي بالقسم
على كل شكرا لمرورك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخى الكريم


----------



## durmet (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## massoud7 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

لايمكن الوصول للملف


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## ahmedfahim (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الغالي 

على الجهود المميزة


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سليم صبرة (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى احمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek495 (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله اخي.


----------



## durmet (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adelgoo (25 سبتمبر 2011)

mirci


----------



## safety113 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

